# Planting a 10 gallon, need help



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello again.
I am considering on planting my 10 gallon aquarium FRESHWATER! and am wondering how to get started with it. Could someone be willing to give out some step-by-step instructions on this topic?

Anyways, my 10 gallon has about an inch of substrate, barely gets any outside light, and has the built-in hood lights. I know that this is pretty poor lighting but I am also going to upgrade that with some 15 watt daylight bulbs that I have been recommended to use. I will try and include pictures later in this thread, thanks for any help you can provide.

I would remove the cave and the fake plants IF I PLANTED THIS.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

looks a bit foggy on the picture, but I am using a crap camera :L


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Have you decided what kind of plants you want to use?

Oh and you posted this in the saltwater section


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

*hairgrass*

probably mini hairgrass on the floor, and giant hairgrass in the rear with some other types. They dont sell hairgrass anywhere near where I live :O


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

why did you put this in the saltwater section?
Also, didnt you ask this exact same question in the general freshwater section?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, that was a mistake and i did post this twice haha


----------



## Hermesgrafix (Apr 24, 2010)

Did you get any help? Just be sure to clean the filters more often, they will clog up super fast. I have a Rena XP4 in my tank and I am cleaning it once a week to keep it safe. email me if you want some info. Mike


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

just to ask, is that a top fin 10 gallon? Id like to get one of those tanks. hows the filter work for you?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

get a good substrate like eco complete or florite by seachem. From there get ur macros, dont worry about c02 injection for a 10g it would be a waste.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

This is very old.


----------

